# Why is Australia so popular with overseas students?



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

While the mining and resources sector continues to grab headlines across Australia, there is no doubt that the education system is also proving to be a major magnet for overseas students. The number of overseas students coming to Australia has been constantly growing over the last decade and recent visa changes by the Australian government [...]

Click to read the full news article: Why is Australia so popular with overseas students?...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

I think it is more about these 20 hours per week and quite an easy visa process with prospects of becoming permanent resident rather than education system in Australia.


----------

